# Food Problem with Blue Buffalo?



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We tried Blue Buffalo chicken and rice with Ben but dropped it because his hair started falling out about a month after we switched. He had big bald spots on his legs and neck (where the collar rubs). The vet said it wasn't his thyroid, but may be an allergy. We switched back to Purina Pro Plan and his hair has come back in again. He is also taking allergy pills. I can't be sure it was the dog food, but I'm not going back to BB.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't feed Blue Buffalo, but my male Golden is having similar issues. All of his blood work and tests have come back normal as well. I'm at my wit's end dealing with all the accidents in the house. He's seven, and has never had these issues previously.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Blue Buff had a problem with calcium levels in their food a while back, with those symptoms I wouldn't risk feeding it to your dogs, it's too much to be a coincidence. IMO.


----------



## Sheltie (Apr 8, 2011)

As a followup to my post above, we switched my Sheltie to a home made diet and she improved overnight. I also switched my Golden from Blue Buffalo to ProPlan and her stools are fine after only two days. 

I don't know what was in BB, but it certainly didn't agree with my dogs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sheltie said:


> As a followup to my post above, we switched my Sheltie to a home made diet and she improved overnight. I also switched my Golden from Blue Buffalo to ProPlan and her stools are fine after only two days.
> 
> I don't know what was in BB, but it certainly didn't agree with my dogs.


We hear that a lot.


----------



## Cadie (Jun 14, 2011)

We too have been feeding Blue Buffalo. Our problem is that Jenny is having these huge poops 3-5 times a day. They are solid, and she loves it, but is this normal?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Dexell1827 said:


> I don't feed Blue Buffalo, but my male Golden is having similar issues. All of his blood work and tests have come back normal as well. I'm at my wit's end dealing with all the accidents in the house. He's seven, and has never had these issues previously.


 
Dexell,

What is the ash level in the food you are feeding? What is the protein level?


----------



## AbbysMom505 (Jun 16, 2012)

We recently switched our Golden pups and adult dogs to BB Lamb and Brown Rice from Taste of the Wild only because the dogs seemed to not like the taste of TOTW. All 4 of my fur kids seem to do just fine...poo, tinkle, drink, play, eat etc etc just fine. They do, however, have some pretty stinky gas!  Other than that we have no complaints. In previous years I swore by Natural Balance...but haven't used it in years...and they had stinky gas on that too! LOL 


*~* Abby & Maggie's Mom *~*


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Based on the information that you have given, (please excuse the question if I am not understanding your post) ...but why, after all that has happened, would you continue to feed the BB.. There are so many great options out there for our dogs?...


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

whispered memories said:


> Based on the information that you have given, (please excuse the question if I am not understanding your post) ...but why, after all that has happened, would you continue to feed the BB.. There are so many great options out there for our dogs?...


There are a lot of options, and which ones would you recommend btw?


----------

